# Born Without a Tail?



## mizzcarole (Oct 25, 2011)

I recently rescued a male pup from a horrible backyard breeder and upon arriving I noticed most of his siblings had no tails. I asked about this and they told me they were born without tails. I was wondering if there was a specific cause of this. Should I be aware of anything this could be from that could cause problems in my pup? My pup is now 5 months old and weighs 30 lbs, is this a normal weight? Any help would be greatly appreciated because I cannot find anything on google. Thank you in advance. I have also included a picture of my pup Chance at 4 months old weighing in at 25 lbs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

A number of things could have caused this ranging from genetic, structural, or environmental factors. The mom could have had some trauma when pregnant and it could have affected the pups. I have seen pups born without tails that did not have an anus. Tail injuries and issues aren't usually life threatening; however, dogs born without tails tend to have spinal issues. The English Bulldog is a good example of a dog that is prone to spinal issues as their tails can become inverted. 

Cute pup BTW. This is the one without a tail? Do you have pictures?


----------



## mizzcarole (Oct 25, 2011)

no he was the only one in the litter that had a tail. I saved him because he was in the worst shape. Sadly after I took him for his initial vet visit I found out I should have taken the rest of the pups too because my poor guy has a cigeratte burn was covered in fleas so bad he has bald spots now. The vet says the bald spots will grow back in but the burn scar will be there forever.


----------



## mizzcarole (Oct 25, 2011)

Since my pup does have a tail do I have anything to worry about that could be genetic and affect him? We haven't had any health issues so far but I would like to be prepared if there is something genetic I could run into in the future.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

mizzcarole said:


> Since my pup does have a tail do I have anything to worry about that could be genetic and affect him? We haven't had any health issues so far but I would like to be prepared if there is something genetic I could run into in the future.


Because you don't know the blood behind the dog then anything is possible. Don't freak out lol.... I'm sure he is in great hands with you. Just treat him as you would any pet and keep him UTD on his vaccinations and flea/heartworm meds. Worrying about something that may never happen is like paying interest on money you may never borrow.


----------



## mizzcarole (Oct 25, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Because you don't know the blood behind the dog then anything is possible. Don't freak out lol.... I'm sure he is in great hands with you. Just treat him as you would any pet and keep him UTD on his vaccinations and flea/heartworm meds. Worrying about something that may never happen is like paying interest on money you may never borrow.


Thank you!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

surprised they didnt advertise them as super rare tailless pits


----------



## mizzcarole (Oct 25, 2011)

cEElint said:


> surprised they didnt advertise them as super rare tailless pits


LOL!!! Nope they were almost ashamed of them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It could be anything for the dogs being mix bred with a tail less breed, to any of the mentioned issues from Pitbullmama above. The kinked tailed gene could be at play as well. When the kinked tail gene is doubled up on both sides it creates a shorter twisted tail like that you see in Old English Bull Dogs and Boston Terriers.

This dog below is a result of the doubling up of the kink tailed gene. Each tail can be shorter, loner, more twisted ect....









Many things can be the issue but if your dog has a tail I wouldn't worry to much on it.


----------



## mizzcarole (Oct 25, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> It could be anything for the dogs being mix bred with a tail less breed, to any of the mentioned issues from Pitbullmama above. The kinked tailed gene could be at play as well. When the kinked tail gene is doubled up on both sides it creates a shorter twisted tail like that you see in Old English Bull Dogs and Boston Terriers.
> 
> This dog below is a result of the doubling up of the kink tailed gene. Each tail can be shorter, loner, more twisted ect....
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! I hate to sound stupid about the breeds but I had never ran across this before and was just curious. I am not new to the breeds but this was a new one to me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I produced that puppy above and at the time had been involved with the breed for almost 7 years (this was 5 years ago) and had never heard such a thing. I had a kinked tailed female who the breeders told me it was fine to breed (lmao ya the breeders told me that lol) Well my Ex ended up letting her and her half brother together while I was at work even thought I clearly stated that she could still be receptive and tada puppies. 3 out of the litter had these tails and I had never seen nor heard anything like it, but ya live and learn I guess lol. All grew up to be perfectly fine *altered* dogs.

Heres the other photo I was looking for another from that litter.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pup, love the face


----------



## mizzcarole (Oct 25, 2011)

ames said:


> cute pup, love the face


Thank you!!! Everyone seems to fall for his face. He is definitely a handsome boy. Was told he was full blooded but he came from a backyard breeder so I am not worried about it. I just hope he fills out nicely. Right now it seems like he is going to but he is going to be short from the looks of things.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Holly that is the cutest little EB....WAIT, is that a pit bull?? Lol the tail mustve thrown me off 

We learning something new about short tailed dogs.

To the OP...CUTE PUP!!


----------

